# From Denny Zeitlin authorized Ivory Upright Demo



## fahl5 (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi, 
Here is my latest Ivory Upright Demo.
http://www.synthogy.com/demo/DennyZeitl ... anscSF.mp3
Its my Pianosolo transcription of a Denny Zeitlin Piece from the 80th, its authorized by Denny Zeitlin himself! - by the way: really a quite nice guy - 
I hope you like it and my decision for the Ivory modern Upright. 
best
Steffen (now from near by Hamburg)


----------

